# 420 guys step inside



## M77ruger (Oct 13, 2016)

Okay I have a 2017 rancher 420 4x4 sra foot shift. Bone stock. I just got some swamplites 27x9-14 fronts and 27x11-14 rear on hd3 rims. Should I be okay to turn these stock or will I need a gear reduction? If so what gear reduction and where to get it. I ride mostly trails and dirt roads but do hit the atv parks and ride the mud holes in the power lines by my house.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You shouldn't need a GR for those tires.


----------



## M77ruger (Oct 13, 2016)

Not much traffic here huh


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

My wife had a 420 rancher and for what your putting on it you will be fine without one she turned 28" wide zillas easy in peanut butter when we did the stretch and 28" ol2 we needed the 35 percent and it woke it right back up......but 27 swamplites you are fine in anything


----------



## M77ruger (Oct 13, 2016)

That's good to know thanks


----------

